# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في القانون الدولي >  توصيات فرق العمل الأربعة المنبثقة عن المؤتمر الدولي لمكافحة الارهاب

## هيثم الفقى

صدرت توصيات فرق العمل الأربعة المنبثقة عن المؤتمر الدولي لمكافحة الارهاب الذي اختتم أعماله بمشاركة عدة دول عربية وأجنبية .وأكد المشاركون أن الأسباب الجذرية للإرهاب تشمل الفقر المدقع والنظام والهيكل الاجتماعي غير العادل والفساد والأسباب السياسية والاحتلال الأجنبي والاستغلال الشديد والتطرف الديني والانتهاك المنتظم لحقوق الإنسان والتمييز والتهميش الاقتصادي والاستلاب الثقافي نتيجة للعولمة إضافة إلى الصراعات الإقليمية التي تستغل كذريعة للأعمال الإرهابية ولعمليات المنظمات الإرهابية.
التوصيات : 


1 -    يشكل الإرهاب والتطرف تهديداً مستمراً للسلم والأمن ولاستقرار جميع البلدان والشعوب ويجب إدانتهما والتصدي لهما بصورة شاملة من خلال اعتماد استراتيجية شاملة، فاعلة، موحدة وجهد دولي منظم يركز على الحاجة إلى الدور الريادي للأمم المتحدة.
2 -    بصرف النظر عن أي ذريعة يسوقها الإرهابيون تبريراً لأعمالهم، فإن الإرهاب لا مبرر له. إن الإرهاب تحت كل الظروف وبغض النظر عن كل الدوافع المزعومة، يجب أن يُدان دون تحفظ.
3 -    غياب الاتفاق بشأن تعريف شامل للإرهاب يكون مقبولا لجميع المشاركين يعيق الجهود الدولية لمكافحة الإرهاب، ومن ثم يتوجب التغلب على مشكلة تعريف الإرهاب. والمقترحات التي تضمنها تقرير فريق الأمم المتحدة عالي المستوى بشأن التهديدات والتحديات الجديدة يمكن أن يكون أساساً مفيداً للتوصل إلى توافق سريع في هذا الصدد.
4 -    طبيعة العنف التي يتميز بها الإرهاب تجبر المجتمع الدولي على التركيز على إجراءات للقضاء على المنظمات الإرهابية ومنع الأعمال الإرهابية، ومن ناحية أخرى، فمن الأهمية بمكان معالجة العوامل التي توفر أرضية خصبة لإزدهار الإرهاب بغرض الإسهام في القضاء على الإرهاب.
5 -    ينبغي بذل محاولات جادة لتسوية المنازعات الإقليمية والدولية سلميا من أجل تفويت الفرصة أمام المنظمات الإرهابية لإستغلال معاناة الشعوب التي ترزح تحت وطأة ظروف غير عادلة، ونشر أيديولوجيتها المضللة وإيجاد أرضية خصبة لتجنيد الأفراد وممارسة أنشطتها غير الشرعية.
6 -    ينتهك الإرهاب تمتع الفرد بالحقوق الأساسية للإنسان. فالإرهاب ليس له دين معين أو جنس أو جنسية أو منطقة جغرافية محددة. وفي هذا السياق، ينبغي التأكيد على أن أية محاولة لربط الإرهاب بأي دين سيساعد في حقيقة الأمر الإرهابيين وينبغي رفضه بشدة. ومن ثم، ينبغي اتخاذ التدابير للحيلولة دون عدم التسامح حيال أي دين وتهيئة جو من التفاهم والتعاون المشترك يستند إلى القيم المشتركة بين الدول المنتمية إلى عقائد مختلفة.
7-     ينبغي لهيئات الأمم المتحدة المناسبة وضع الاطر وقواعد السلوك لمعاونة الدول ووكالاتها لإنفاذ القانون في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب من خلال الالتزام بالقانون الدولي بما في ذلك حقوق الإنسان ، والحقوق الإنسانية وحقوق اللاجئين.
8-     ينبغي دعم جهود الإصلاح الوطني المبذولة من قبل البلدان بهدف توسيع المشاركة السياسية والتعددية، وتحقيق التنمية المستدامة، والتوصل إلى توازن اجتماعي وتعزيز دور منظمات المجتمع المدني بغية التصدي للظروف التي تعزز العنف والتطرف.
9-     ينبغي وضع وتنفيذ البرامج الرامية إلى تعزيز الحوار المتعدد الثقافات وفيما بين الأديان. وينبغي لهذا الغرض، وضع السياسات والآليات الرامية إلى تطوير النظم التعليمية وسائر مصادر الاختلاط بالآخرين بغية تعزيز قيم التسامح، والتعددية والتعايش الإنساني على مستوى القاعدة الشعبية فضلا عن توفير المعارف الأساسية بالحضارات والأديان وزيادة وعي الجمهور ووسائل الإعلام بأخطار الإرهاب والتطرف.
10-  ينبغي تشجيع التسامح والتعايش وتعميق التفاهم المتبادل بشأن مختلف الأديان من خلال المناقشة العامة وتبادل الأفكار. وينبغي تحديد المعايير وقواعد الأخلاق لتقييم طباعة أو نشر المواد التي تعزز الكراهية أو تحرض على العنف.
11-  يتعين إيلاء اهتمام خاص بموقف المهاجرين. وفي كثير من الحالات، يمثل هؤلاء الناس "الآخر"، وهم معرضون للعنصرية وكراهية الأجانب وعدم التسامح. ولا شك أن تناول الحقوق الأساسية لهؤلاء الأشخاص سوف يسهم في سد الفجوة الثقافية. وفي نفس الوقت، يتعين على المهاجرين أن يبدو رغبتهم على الانفتاح في مجتمعاتهم المضيفة.
12-  تعتبر الأمم المتحدة بمثابة المنتدى الرئيسي لتوحيد التعاون الدولي في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب. والدول الأعضاء مدعوة للانضمام إلى الاتفاقيات الدولية الرئيسية الـ12 بشأن الإرهاب فضلا عن المصادقة عليها دون تحفظات ، وتستطيع الدول أن تستفيد حيثما يكون ذلك مناسبا، من المساعدات التقنية للجنة مكافحة الإرهاب المنبثقة عن مجلس الأمن التابع للأمم المتحدة، ومن فرع مكافحة الإرهاب التابع لـUNDOC . كما يتعين على سائر البلدان أيضا أن تدعم اللجنة 1267 المنبثقة عن مجلس الأمن التابع للأمم المتحدة فضلا عن دعم فريق الرصد التابع لها أيضا.
13-  تشكل قرارات مجلس الأمن أرقام 1267، 1373، 1526، 1526، 1540 و1566 أساسا متينا وشاملا لمكافحة الإرهاب على نطاق عالمي. وتقدم هذه القرارات أيضا خطة طريق واضحة للخطوات اللازم اتخاذها. ويتعين على جميع البلدان اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات الضرورية بغية الاستجابة الكاملة لأحكام قرارات مجلس الأمن الموضحة أعلاه.
14-  إن المهمة التي تتمثل في إنشاء أداة قانونية عالمية لم تستكمل بعد. وبالنسبة للمناقشات التي جرت في الأمم المتحدة بشأن اتفاقية شاملة حول الإرهاب فهي لم تحرز تقدماً بسبب الخلافات حول تعريف الإرهاب. ويتعين على سائر الدول أن تبذل المزيد من الجهود من أجل إبرام هذه الاتفاقية.
15-  يتعين إيلاء عناية خاصة للتدابير الرامية إلى منع الإرهابيين من امتلاك أسلحة الدمار الشامل وحيازة وسائل نقلها. إن القيام في أقرب وقت ممكن باعتماد مشروع الاتفاقية الدولية المبرمة، برعاية الأمم المتحدة والمتعلقة بمنع أعمال الإرهاب النووي، سيشكل خطوة حاسمة لتحقيق هذه الغاية.
16-  إن الفكرة التي تقدمت بها المملكة العربية السعودية من أجل إنشاء مركز دولي لمكافحة الإرهاب يتعين دراستها ودعمها على نحو إيجابي.
 17–         تعزيز التعاون الدولي والإقليمي والثنائي بين الدول لتحديد وتفكيك الخطر المالي للإرهاب وكذلك أنشطة مجموعات الجريمة المنظمة والاتجار غير المشروع في الأسلحة والمتفجرات والاتجار في المخدرات. وينبغي للبلدان السعي إلى إنشاء أطر قانونية تسمح بالتبادل المرن للمعلومات العملية بين السلطات المختصة على المستوى المحلي والإقليمي والدولي.
18– تشجيع البلدان على التنفيذ الكامل للمعايير الدولية الحالية لمكافحة غسيل الأموال ومكافحة تمويل الإرهاب لاسيما فريق العمل المالي المعني بتوصيات (9+40) ومعاهدات الأمم المتحدة وقرارات مجلس الأمن ذات الصلة بالإضافة إلى أفضل الممارسات لمكافحة غسيل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب من خلال :
-       تعزيز جهود صندوق النقد الدولي والبنك الدولي في مكافحة غسيل الأموال ومكافحة تمويل الإرهاب .
-       تشجيع البلدان التي لا تخضع للتقييم المشترك لفريق العمل المالي أو الأجهزة الإقليمية لفريق العمل المالي للتطوع للتقييم بواسطة البنك الدولي وصندوق النقد الدولي.
-       تشجيع كافة البلدان لتطوير وحدات الاستخبارات المالية التي تستجيب لتعريف ومعايير مجموعة إجمونت (Egmont) وانضمام هذه الوحدات إلى مجموعة إجمونت لتبادل الخبرات والتجارب والمعلومات العملية.
19– يطلب من الأمم المتحدة العمل مع الأجهزة الإقليمية لفريق العمل المالي للمزيد من التطوير للمعايير الدولية لضمان قيام المنظمات الخيرية والإنسانية غير الربحية بدورها في تنظيم عملياتها، وكذلك من خلال منعها من استخدامها في أنشطة غير مشروعة. وينبغي وضع هذه المعايير في إطار فريق العمل المالي والأجهزة الإقليمية لفريق العمل المالي
20 –         العمل على ضمان تدفق المعلومات بين أجهزة إنفاذ القانون ذات الصلة, الأمن الوطني ووكالات الاستخبارات التي تضطلع بمسؤوليات مكافحة غسيل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب. بالإضافة إلى ذلك ينبغي للبلدان كفالة التعاون بين الوكالات على أفضل نطاق ممكن على أسس ثنائية وإقليمية ودولية.
21 –         زيادة التعاون على المستوى الوطني والثنائي والتنسيق بين أجهزة مكافحة الإرهاب وغسيل الأموال والاتجار بالأسلحة والمتفجرات وتهريب المخدرات ودعم تبادل الخبرات والتجارب, على سبيل المثال عبر التدريب لضمان الفعالية في محاربة الإرهابيين والجريمة المنظمة .
22 –         سن القوانين لمحاربة تهريب الأسلحة والمخدرات وغسيل الأموال والرفع من قدرات هيئات إنفاذ القانون (بما في ذلك السلطات القضائية) لتطبيق هذه القوانين.
23 –         ينبغي على المجتمع الدولي تنشيط جهوده من أجل تطوير وتنقيح آلياته التي تمكن البلدان من الامتثال التام لالتزاماتها بموجب قرارات مجلس الأمن 1267, 1373 بتجميد أصول الإرهابيين ومن يدعمهم ماليا وذلك بلا إبطاء، وبصفة خاصة, ينبغي للبلدان تقديم بيانات دقيقة وموثوق بها وكاملة تحت تصرفها عن اسم أي شخص أو منظمة أو كيان بالإضافة إلى المعلومات حول المشاركة في الإرهاب قبل عرضها على  لجنة القرار 1267. ويجب وضع إجراءات لرفع الأسماء من القوائم.
24 –         تشجيع إنشاء أجهزة محلية خاصة لإدارة الأصول المصادرة والمستولى عليها, والأموال الناتجة عن غسيل الأموال , وتمويل الإرهاب, وتهريب الأسلحة والمخدرات والجريمة المنظمة. هذه الأموال يمكن استخدامها في تعزيز الوسائل المخصصة لمكافحة كافة أشكال الجريمة، فضلا عن تعويض ومساعدة ضحايا الإرهاب.
25 –         على المستوي الوطني ينبغي تحديد الأفراد والكيانات التي يشتبه في تمويلها الإرهاب. وعلى مستوى وحدات الاستخبارات المالية, يمكن تقاسم هذه المعلومات بحرية وسرعة طبقاً لمبادئ (اجمونت), وفي حالة اكتشاف معلومات ذات صلة, ينبغي للبلدان الإبلاغ عنها من خلال القنوات الملائمة.
26 - تشجيع البلدان على إجراء دراسة جدوى تنفيذ نظام جمع وتحليل المعلومات من قبل وحدات الاستخبارات المالية للتحويلات المالية البرقية الدولية، لتسهيل كشف المعاملات أو الأنماط التي قد تشير لغسيل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب.

27 - إن القاعدة الأساسية للنجاح تتمثل في إستراتيجية حكومية فعالة لمكافحة الإرهاب تضع أهدافاً واضحة ومدروسة لكافة الإدارات والوكالات المختصة بما في ذلك وكالات إنفاذ القانون وإدارات الاستخبارات والإدارات العسكرية ووزارات الداخلية والخارجية .  
28 - هناك حاجة لإنشاء آليات وطنية فعالة تقوم بتنسيق الإستراتيجية الوطنية خاصة ما يتعلق بأعمال إنفاذ القانون ووكالات الاستخبارات والتعاون الدولي.
29 - تتأثر كل أمة بنجاح أو فشل الآخرين. ومن الأهمية بمكان أن يكون هناك آليات فعالة على المستوى الثنائي والمتعددة الأطراف تقودها إرادة سياسية لتعزيز التعاون والتكامل في مجالات إنفاذ القانون والمجالات القضائية والاستخباراتية. وهذه بدورها يمكنها أن تواجه عددا من القضايا مثل الإطار القانوني للتعامل مع الجماعات الإرهابية وشركائها ومع إجراءات تبادل المجرمين والرقابة على الحدود وحماية الموانئ والنقل البحري.
وهناك حاجة لعمل فعال تعاوني في كافة مراحل عمليات مكافحة الإرهاب الدولية بما في ذلك الفرق المتخصصة متعددة الأطراف. 
30 - يتطلب النجاح تبادل المعدات والمعلومات والأساليب والوسائل والخبرات على المستوى الدولي. وهناك فائدة كبيرة من تأسيس مراكز لبناء القدرات الخاصة بمكافحة الإرهاب وعقد المنتديات بهدف تحسين تشريعات مكافحة الإرهاب وتوفير التدريب وتبادل المعدات والأساليب والخبرات الكفيلة بالتعامل مع المنظمات الإرهابية الناشئة بما في ذلك منع سوء استخدام شبكات النت (السيبر).  
31 – من الأهمية بمكان،وعلى أساس طوعي،توفير الأموال والموارد الأخرى مثل معدات التقنية العالمية لتستفيد منها الدول التي تحتاج هذه المساعدة على قدر حجم التهديد الذي تواجهه هذه الدولة ومستوى عملياتها المناهضة للإرهاب.
32 - يتعين تنفيذ إجراءات لمكافحة الإرهاب وفقا للقانون المحلي والقانون الدولي والاتفاقيات الدولية ، مع احترام حقوق الإنسان والإخفاق في عمل ذلك يمكن أن يؤدي إلى تغريب المجتمعات فضلا عن أنه يسبب التهميش .   
33 - يتمثل جزء هام من أي استراتيجية في تحديد ومواجهة العوامل التي يمكن استغلالها من قبل الإرهابيين في تجنيد أعضاء ومؤيدين جدد . 
34 - ينتعش الإرهابيون في أضواء الدعاية بمختلف الطرق ويمكن أن تلعب وسائل الإعلام والمجتمعات المدنية ونظم التعليم دورا هاما في أي استراتيجية للتصدي لدعاية الإرهابيين ومزاعمهم في المشروعية. مع وضع قواعد إرشادية للتقارير الإعلامية والصحفية فيما يحول دون استفادة الإرهابيين من الاتصال أو التجنيد أو غير ذلك.
35 - يتعين أن تكفل إي استراتيجية لمكافحة الإرهاب أقصى درجات الاحترام والحساسية والمساعدة المادية لضحايا الإرهاب .
36 -  تأييد دعوة صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير عبد الله بن عبد العزيز ولي عهد المملكة العربية السعودية لإنشاء مركز دولي لمكافحة الإرهاب، الذي سوف يضطلع، من بين أمور أخرى، بتنمية آلية لتبادل المعلومات والخبرات بين الدول في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب، وربط المراكز الوطنية لمكافحة الإرهاب من أجل مكافحة الإرهاب، مع وجود قاعدة بيانات كفيلة بالاستكمال السريع للمعلومات الممكنة مع الأخذ في الاعتبار بأن مكافحة الإرهاب تعتبر بمثابة جهد جماعي يتطلب أقصى درجة من التعاون والتنسيق بين الدول والاستعداد الكامل لتبادل المعلومات الأمنية والاستخباراتية على الفور بين الأجهزة المتخصصة من خلال معدات آمنة.
37 -  تشجيع الدول على إنشاء مراكز وطنية متخصصة في مكافحة الإرهاب ودعوتها لإنشاء مراكز مشابهة على الصعيد الإقليمي لتسهيل المشاركة في الاستخبارات، وتبادل المعلومات العملية في الوقت الفعلي، وتنمية آليات وتكنولوجيات لجمع البيانات وتحليلها بهدف القضاء المبرم على إعداد العمليات الإرهابية والتقليل من أهمية شبكات تجنيد الإرهابيين وتدريبهم ودعمهم وتمويلهم، والتنسيق بين الهيئات الدولية ذات الصلة والمراكز الإقليمية الأخرى.
38 -  دعوة الانتربول للنظر في الكيفية التي يمكن من خلالها التعزيز الفعال لعمله القائم الموسع الموجه لمكافحة الإرهاب، ودعوة جميع أعضاء الانتربول إلى الإسهام الفوري والنشط في الاحتفاظ بقائمة حديثة تضم الإرهابيين المطلوبين.
39 -  تشجيع الدول على اتخاذ تدابير وتشريعات وطنية قادرة على منع الإرهابيين من استخدام قوانين اللجوء والهجرة للوصول إلى مأوى آمن، أو استخدام أراضي الدول كقواعد للتجنيد، والتدريب، والتخطيط والتحريض وشن العمليات الإرهابية ضد دول أخرى.
40 -  إنشاء، عندما يكون ذلك مناسبا، أفرقة عمل لمكافحة الإرهاب في كل بلد تتكون من عناصر من أفرقة عمل وإنفاذ القانون وتدريبهم على التصدي للشبكات الإرهابية.
41 -  تنمية قوانين محلية بشأن مكافحة الإرهاب وذلك لتجريم جميع الأعمال الإرهابية بما في ذلك تمويل الأنشطة الإرهابية.
42 -  دعم ومساعدة البلدان النامية في إنشاء آليات إنذار مبكر، وإدارة الأزمات وتحسين قدرات هؤلاء الذين يتعاملون مع الأزمات ومواقف  الإرهاب.
43 -   زيادة التفاعل مع وسائل الإعلام لتعزيز وعي الشعوب بمخاطر الإرهاب، وذلك حتى لا يمكن استخدام وسائل الإعلام أو التلاعب بها من قبل الإرهابيين.
44 -  تعزيز العلاقات مع المنظمات غير الحكومية لضمان مساهمة فعالة في المشاركة في المعلومات المتعلقة بمكافحة الإرهاب.
45 -  إن إنشاء قاعدة بيانات دولية لتنسيق الإجراءات فيما يتعلق بجوازات السفر المسروقة، وغيرها من وثائق السفر الأخرى، حيث يمكن تحديد مكان وأعداد تلك الجوازات بغية الحد من تنقلات الإرهابيين، وتشجيع اتباع معايير دولية لها صلة بالتكنولوجيا المتطورة، من خلال التعاون الدولي و المساعدة التقنية حيثما يتطلب الأمر لمنع تزوير جوازات السفر واستخدامها من قبل الجماعات الإرهابية في التنقل من بلد لآخر.

----------

